# Katy Perry and Her Audi A5



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Celebrity Car Blog has posted a few pics supposedly of Katy Perry and her black Audi A5. While you can't really see her face, Perry has been seen in a black Audi A5 in the past. For the record CCB it's not an A5 Sportback but we won't hold that against you. 

More pics after the jump including Katy and the wind having a Marilyn Monroe moment as she gets into the Audi.

* Full Story *


----------

